# Please identify this person



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Can anybody help me Identify this person. would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like Tim Tebow!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

The man vs food guy on the travel channel?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I'm sure his post is serious. Let's take it serious..!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

hsiF deR said:


> The man vs food guy on the travel channel?


 thats it Food wins looks like he's buying an oversized box of cheezits.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Any way you could post a screenshot from the monitor pictured? Picture of a picture leaves a lot out.


----------



## outlaw (Feb 12, 2012)

No idea who the guy is, but what's the story behind it? :whistling:


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

thank you Keith, The story is yet to come, and it is a serious post, please do not condesend. if you click on the picture it will go to 1080 big screen, good pic. please help identify.


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

I dont recognize him either but would love to know the story behind it.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

I wish I could help you out.....


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

if every one would copy and put it on their facebook, spread the picture please, i need to find this thief. hint hint


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Don't know him but I'd swear I've seen him somewhere before. Just can't figure out where.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

What area did this happen in?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Ocean Master said:


> I'm sure his post is serious. Let's take it serious..!





Sequoiha said:


> thank you Keith, The story is yet to come, and it is a serious post, please do not condesend. if you click on the picture it will go to 1080 big screen, good pic. please help identify.


 Sorry guys Diddnt have any intentions on offending anyone, if a line like theif was in the title or description when the thread started, I saw the Tebow and MVF post and ran with it:notworthy:... My Bad


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Pm sent about identity


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

I look on Escambia county crime stats and there is a guy named Ryan Lee Barrick and it looks like he was arrested for theft, larceny and burglary, to me it looks like the same guy. Although i dont know, im i just got up and im still tired... Good luck


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Daxman said:


> I look on Escambia county crime stats and there is a guy named Ryan Lee Barrick and it looks like he was arrested for theft, larceny and burglary, to me it looks like the same guy. Although i dont know, im i just got up and im still tired... Good luck


^This

http://www2.escambiaso.com/SmartWebClient/jail.aspx


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Could be. Looks like him. Booked 6-29-12


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Want to go old Skool and show up at the sherrif's office with our torches in hand and demand they hand him over  like back on gun smoke haha I am tired of people taking from hard working folks.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Man that looks like the guy,even down to the filthy gray shirt.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

when did this go from a fishing forum to a persecution/lynching site? i guess fishing reports on here are a thing of the past


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

TheRoguePirate said:


> when did this go from a fishing forum to a persecution/lynching site? i guess fishing reports on here are a thing of the past


So what's your bitch if it gets a god damn thief caught or nailed for a crime. I got no complaints why would you???:thumbup:


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

sealark said:


> So what's your bitch if it gets a god damn thief caught or nailed for a crime. I got no complaints why would you???:thumbup:


lol, Damn Ron tell us what you really think... lol. 

Sure looks like the guy. Hope the arrest helps Kenny in some way! :thumbsup:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Mike aka FishWerks said:


> lol, Damn Ron tell us what you really think... lol.
> 
> Sure looks like the guy. Hope the arrest helps Kenny in some way! :thumbsup:


Who me outspoken, Never just mild mannered. Hey Mike look at this are you going
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/50945432/FTP%20Stuff/FW_%20MARK%20V%20MONUMENT%20UNVEILING_COMMISSIONING%20CEREMONY.zip


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

What's the story?


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

TheRoguePirate said:


> when did this go from a fishing forum to a persecution/lynching site? i guess fishing reports on here are a thing of the past


Okay, I'm going to jump in and give my 1/2 cents worth. I hate a thief as much if not more than anyone. However, where do we draw the line on posting a photo of some guy on this forum? Your wife cheating with a guy, a guy who let his dog take a crap in your yard and so on.

Maybe we can start posting photos of pretty ladies we see around town to try and find out her name?

See where I'm going with this. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

OK, maybe I was a little to much to the point. But why when I go to mail something do I see wanted posters? Because they are criminals and it's a way to maybe catch a criminal. Same thing here only maybe the reason for posting should have been stated.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Outside9 said:


> Okay, I'm going to jump in and give my 1/2 cents worth. I hate a thief as much if not more than anyone. However, where do we draw the line on posting a photo of some guy on this forum? Your wife cheating with a guy, a guy who let his dog take a crap in your yard and so on.
> 
> Maybe we can start posting photos of pretty ladies we see around town to try and find out her name?
> 
> ...


That's a really good point. All I saw was a picture of a guy in a convenience store with no real explanation.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

OR: 
Another post to help somebody out...and to help catch a bad guy...I'm in.

Looks like him to me too. "Busted" 
RYAN LEE Booking Date:06/29/2012 22:00:38

looks like he might of had a buddy with him too, BLACKBURN, CHASE STOCKTON


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

That's the guy for sure on the escambia arrest website. The internet is truly a public place, within 5 minutes I know Ryan Barrick's personal cellphone number, where he works, where he went to high school, and can pretty well piece together that he was arrested with his friend Chase Blackburn, also from Perdido Key. One worked at the Crab Trap, the other McDonald's. Both likely stole credit card numbers, and possibly committed some other larceny. Just my 5 minute detective .02.

Thieves suck, glad they caught them.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

I say post his picture here and everywhere else. When it happens to you, you will understand. This post was under General Discussion. Maybe we need another sticky topic....POS in your community


----------



## Perdido Duct Cleaning (Mar 13, 2012)

Im all for public humiliation of criminals










We need a wall of shame


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Daxman said:


> I look on Escambia county crime stats and there is a guy named Ryan Lee Barrick and it looks like he was arrested for theft, larceny and burglary, to me it looks like the same guy. Although i dont know, im i just got up and im still tired... Good luck


sure looks like him too!!!


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for yalls help,, the story, This is a photo capture of a store video, the guy spending over 400.00 on a credit card stolen from a friend of mines house. He was off at work and his house was broken into, the cards were stolen among other things. He asked me if i could post the picture on the forums to help identify him. Looks like he was arrested yester day. thanks..


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I have been stolen from too many times to feel any empathy for guys like him, while you are at work making money he is in your house or car stealing from you. I have had my truck broken into. Thief knew my work schedule. Broke into my neighbors truck too same night. Y'all bleeding hearts go ahead and bleed.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Perdido Duct Cleaning said:


> Im all for public humiliation of criminals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Bumper, Rope, and a Culvert.*
*Problem solved!!*


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

saintsfann76 said:


> I have been stolen from too many times to feel any empathy for guys like him, while you are at work making money he is in your house or car stealing from you. I have had my truck broken into. Thief knew my work schedule. Broke into my neighbors truck too same night. Y'all bleeding hearts go ahead and bleed.


 I'm there with ya saints, and beware school is out lottsa misfits running the streets, my neighbors have been broken into they did not have doors locked on cars, and I know not on this guys level just reminding people to lock their cars:blink:.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

As for the bleeding hearts, Yall bury him.:thumbsup:


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

To bad we can't waterboard in the states anymore... Would love to practice on him.


----------



## Goldigger (Mar 14, 2011)

*Pos*

Do like 3rd world countries cut a few fingers off. Glad you posted and caught his sorry A??


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

He'll probably be back out on the street before this thread reaches Page 10.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Play'N Hooky said:


> He'll probably be back out on the street before this thread reaches Page 10.


His daddy and mommy probably already bonded this puss sack out. He'll probably whine that someone gave him the card, and he did'nt do nothing.
Chances are, we'll see his mug again. Too bad it won't be on a milk carton.
I say to Kenny, I'm glad you posted this picture here. Whomever it was that I.D.d him, my hat is off to you as well. I'm sorry you had the displeasure of knowing someone who'd break in to someone's house.
Now... let's clean up the mess... and move on.:thumbsup:


----------



## billyk (Nov 15, 2007)

TheRoguePirate said:


> when did this go from a fishing forum to a persecution/lynching site? i guess fishing reports on here are a thing of the past


I would also suppose, if you wanted fishing reports you could go to the fishing reports section of the forum, it's got pretty handy title above them, says certain leading things like "Fishing reports" If my forest Gump ass can figure it, anybody can 

this is the general discussion part of the forum, and could easily be avoided by doing absolutely nothing at all, just simple don't click on the words that say "general discussion" or "off topic"

I mean really, how hard is it to do nothing....nothing at all, it reguires......well, nothing

just saying

good day, that is all


----------



## Perdido Duct Cleaning (Mar 13, 2012)

epic thread.,


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I think its great that the forum can aid in catching a thief. Wish I could have helped.


----------



## paul s (May 31, 2011)

thieves are amongst the lowest life form.. the ones who defend them are next on the chain.. he would have a problem pickin up his teeth with broken arms if he stole from me..


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm all for posting a thief's pic to help someone. The pic sure looks like Ryan Lee Barrick to me. I hope the SOB gets nailed to the wall. Sorry for your friend Kenny.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

dabutcher said:


> I think its great that the forum can aid in catching a thief. Wish I could have helped.


If anybody hears that these slime balls were found with a sack of GPS's and Cell Phones, one of those Garmens is probably mine. All ANYONE has to do is turn it on and hit "home". Pretty scarry stuff, but I have a surprise for them if they have the nads to do it.


----------



## FishRman (Jul 14, 2008)

*Thief deterant*

Had one try my house once yep only once got called to come home seems he didnt pay attention to my dogs Jax and Bella . ROFL cops said was the funniest thing they seen in ages everytime he tried to come off my roof Jax would try to bite his ..s . Gotta love those German Shepherd guard trained dogs .


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

FishRman said:


> Had one try my house once yep only once got called to come home seems he didnt pay attention to my dogs Jax and Bella . ROFL cops said was the funniest thing they seen in ages everytime he tried to come off my roof Jax would try to bite his ..s . Gotta love those German Shepherd guard trained dogs .


 My Rott wasn't guard trained, but she treed a guy coming to read a meter one day after he wandered into the backyard by mistake. Loved that dog.

She wouldn't bite, but climbing that tree was the worst thing he could've done if scared. She didn't like it when people were in the pool and would run around it barking and growling any time someone was in there. Once everyone was out of the pool, she would immediately calm down and shut up. I'm guessing she had the same mentality when that guy climbed up the tree where she couldn't get to him.

I still have a bad habit about not locking my doors because I never felt the need with her in the house.


----------



## fangard (May 7, 2012)

kendive said:


> To bad we can't waterboard in the states anymore... Would love to practice on him.


Oh we can.....just not supposed to know about it.. wink wink.....


----------

